# Musikplayer in Javascript



## Geflügel (4. September 2007)

Hallo,

ist das möglich? Habe noch nie einen gesehen? Kennt ihr einen? Wenn ja, wo? Und, gibt es Tutorials zu dem Thema? Wenn ja, auch wo?

Danke im Voraus! -)


----------



## OnlyFoo (4. September 2007)

Geflügel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ist das möglich? Habe noch nie einen gesehen? Kennt ihr einen? Wenn ja, wo? Und, gibt es Tutorials zu dem Thema? Wenn ja, auch wo?
> 
> Danke im Voraus! -)



http://www.phon.ucl.ac.uk/home/mark/audio/play.htm
Der Rest ist einfach Playlist-Management


----------

